# MSCOMM-Modul Aktivieren/Deaktivieren



## bricktop (31. August 2006)

Hi

Ein Microcontroller sendet ständig Daten zum PC.
Ich will in meiner Form erst zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt diese Daten auch empfangen, d.h. man müsste das MSCOMM1 bei Form-Load deaktiv haben und dann irgendwann aktivieren. Nur leider gibts wohl keine "Enabled"-Funktion wie bei anderen Dingen.
Wie kann man das realisieren?


----------



## RamonR (31. August 2006)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist den Port erst zu öffnen, wenn Du die Daten vom MCU auch brauchst:

z.B. erst wenn in der Form der Button Command1 gedrückt wird:

```
private sub form_load()

  ' Initialisierung der Schnittstelle
  mscomm1.settings = "9600,n,8,1" ' oder was auch immer Du brauchst

   ...
   
  If MSComm1.PortOpen = True Then   ' falls der Port offen war, schließe ihn
    MSComm1.PortOpen = False
  End If
  exit sub
end sub

private sub command1_click()
  If MSComm1.PortOpen = false Then   ' falls der Port geschlossen ist, öffne ihn
    MSComm1.PortOpen = true
  End If  
end sub
```

Das Öffnen und Schließen der Schnittstelle dient also praktisch als "Enable".


----------



## Terminator2 (31. August 2006)

Hi,

Genau zu diesem Thema hab ich auch eine Frage:
Kann ich unter Windows XP überhaupt diese Funktion nutzen? Soweit ich weiß, geht das bei XP nicht, weil Microsoft sich wieder was tolles ausgedacht hat.

Falls das doch geht, lautet meine Frage:
Wie bekomme ich dieses MSCOMM Modul überhaupt in meine Form rein und wie kann ich dann damit Befehle senden. Empfangen muss ich nicht, nur senden. Habe in vbarchiv schon was gefunden, weiß aber nicht wo ich das Steuerelement her bekomme...

Schon mal vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## bricktop (2. September 2006)

Danke an RamonR, genau so werd ich es machen!

@Terminator:

Visual Basic -> Menüu "Projekt" -> "Komponenten" 
dort das Häkchen bei "MS Comm Controll 6.0" machen
schon haste das Teil in der Werkzeugsammlung verfügbar.

Das XP irgendwas sperrt, kann ich nicht bestätigen, du hast alle Freiheiten!

Hier noch ein super Link
http://www.rentron.com/sending_data.htm


sag Bescheid wenn Probleme sind.


----------

